# 10wk pup - keep laying down on walks



## nivo (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Its day 4 of having the pup now and ive been trying very hard to train it right - foloowing proper schedules, feedings, 

Im trying to housebrake the little guy but when I talk him outside all he does is walk around for a second and then plop down and just lay there staring at me....

if I come up to him all he does is roll over on his back so its harder(?) to pick him up lol - its becoming an issue as he would wake me up in the middle of night and i would take him outside (cuz he just woke up from nap) and he looks all excited to go outside he gets out there and just plops down again - no movement, no peeing no nothing. 

any help would be appreciated. thanks you.


----------



## La Boss (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi
I've had my little girl for three weeks and she sometimes does the same thing. It's almost like they have the urge to go out, but forget once they get out there! I have been leashing mine during the last outting of the night, and in the middle of the night if she seems restless to go out. This seems to keep her on task, and I just walk around in a big circle until she goes.
She woke up for the first week and a half, then settled into the nightime routine, and stopped waking up to go out, which was lovely I also took away her water after 8:00, so she wasn't drinking huge amounts before bed (just like my kids).
Good luck!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

has she done any vomiting or loose stools? If she constantly just wants to lay down I would have her checked at the vet in case she has something.. lots of things they can catch at this age and being super lethargic like that is a good sign of something. Now if she's always bouncing off the walls and just occassionally doing this then she is probably just being a goofy puppy and I would engage her in play so she runs around and doesn't just lay there normally mid run they'll stop and remember they had to pee lol.


----------



## nivo (Aug 19, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> has she done any vomiting or loose stools? If she constantly just wants to lay down I would have her checked at the vet in case she has something.. lots of things they can catch at this age and being super lethargic like that is a good sign of something. Now if she's always bouncing off the walls and just occassionally doing this then she is probably just being a goofy puppy and I would engage her in play so she runs around and doesn't just lay there normally mid run they'll stop and remember they had to pee lol.


no nothing like that, when he does go the stoll is fine (solid) and he does pee.

All the books and threads say that a puppy would releive himself a few times - but when I take him out I am lucky to get a #1 or a #2...and he NEVER goes multiple times. also, when he wakes from a nap i knwo he has to go pee but he wont go outside, i take him out right away he will wait out there for over an hour - as soon as he comes in he will try to go on the carpet (exytremly frustrating) and he does not like to walk anymore, he did the 2nd we had he was excited and walking around and now all he wants to do is lie down.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's only day 4 and everything is new to the pup.
the proper schedule is whatever schedule you set up.
take your pup out often. when my pup was 10 weeks old
he was going out every 15 minutes to every 1/2 hour.
over night i took my pup out every 2 hours.
you said your pup will wait an hour outside without
doing anything. are you waiting outside with your pup??
at 10 weeks old my pup was going on very short walks.
we played in the yard and in the house.
did you take your pup to the Vet? i had an agreement/contract
with the breeder stating my pup had to see the Vet within
24 hours (i'll have to check his papers to make sure it
was 24 hours).



nivo said:


> Hey guys,
> Its day 4 of having the pup now and ive been trying very hard to train it right - foloowing proper schedules, feedings


----------



## nivo (Aug 19, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> it's only day 4 and everything is new to the pup.
> the proper schedule is whatever schedule you set up.
> take your pup out often. when my pup was 10 weeks old
> he was going out every 15 minutes to every 1/2 hour.
> ...


Thanks for this reply, 

I have not taken him to the vet yet, we got him thrusday - ive had extremely busy 2 days and I will def. take him in on monday. I do wait with him, I come out and I just stand there - sometime i try to walk to the other side of small park he will notice im gone - run to me and then plop down again haha

I gues sit is normal for a pup not to want to be on a leash and such, I guess i will just have to be patient.


----------



## My Dog Charlie (Jun 14, 2011)

My pup did what sounds like the same thing around that age. But we took him to the vet because he was doing other things like walking clumsy and tripping over himself and whining. He had panosteitis. It's not too serious but can be uncomfortable for them. It's like growing pains. It could be because he's shy since he just came home or not used to a leash yet if you're using one. It doesn't hurt to get him checked out by your vet like it sounds like you are already doing. Best of luck with the new pup!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

All mine wanted to do was sleep at 10 weeks. Now he is 16 weeks and only wants to eat books


----------

